# My first GS SBGA375



## mato123

I bought my first GS after considering one back and forth for last 5 years or so. I don't sell watches (I sold only one in the past) so I usually go thru lengthy decision process making sure that I buy the one that I will keep.

The dial is described as blue but in my opinion it's black with blue tint. When I first saw it at an AD I referred to it as black. I only noticed the blue tint after I was corrected by sales person that it is blue. I'd say most of the time it appears as black. You can see blue tint only under certain lighting. At least that's how my eyes see it. On GS website the colour is described as "midnight blue as close to black as possible".

Being used to 3.5 Hz Omega (daily wear) the smoothness of the second hand is surreal. It's hard to describe but the first thing that came to mind when I saw it for the first time was 60 FPS video vs 24 FPS.

I know the power reserve indicator gets a lot of criticism here but in my opinion it's the 2nd most useful complication after date. Especially if you have few watches in rotation. You just glance at the dial and you know if you should wear it or not (if it needs some charging). The indicator is pretty discrete in real life unlike in macro shots. You notice it only if you're intentionally looking for it.

Another favourite thing is the length of minute and second hands. I love watches with long hands that touch the markers on the dial.

The only thing that surprised my (not complaining just saying) is the roughness (for lack of a better word) of winding the movement thru crown. Especially if I compare it to buttery smooth IWC. You can literally hear and feel the metal in action. I guess the money and effort went to something else (more important) when producing this watch which is totally fine with me. Another thing that I noticed being different that I am used to is the AR coating (being spoiled by Omega and IWC). The coating on GS is only from the inside which doesn't absorb all the light. Having said that, the reflection of the glass compliments the case and bracelet polishing and having it only from the inside is probably more practical too. So far I am very happy with the watch even though I had it only for two weeks.


----------



## kyle1234c

One of the most beautiful GS out there. Congrats on having the best case shape that GS do (in my opinion - although I am bias in that I have the SBGH001 which also has the 44GS case).


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kyle1234c said:


> One of the most beautiful GS out there. Congrats on having the best case shape that GS do (in my opinion - although I am bias in that I have the SBGH001 which also has the 44GS case).


Agree on the case!
OP, congrats! Hell of a purchase. GS never loses its splendor. I find myself staring at mine all the time still!


----------



## dayandnight

Grats on the SBGA375! That blue dial is amazing. Someday..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13

Congrats on the beautiful watch. I love the textured PR indicator. Mine (SBGE205) has the printed kind and it's the only aspect of the watch that I do not like.


----------



## BrianBinFL

Stealth blue for the win.


----------



## yessir69

We seem to be forming a very small club here.


----------



## whineboy

Lovely, indeed. Congrats!

Totally agree with your following observations. I have a handwound Spring Drive, it's not the lovely sensory experience I get winding my SBGW.

Oh - the watch gets more points for having a color-matched date wheel (a peeve of mine - one area where GS does not always succeed).



mato123 said:


> Being used to 3.5 Hz Omega (daily wear) the *smoothness of the second hand is surreal*. It's hard to describe but the first thing that came to mind when I saw it for the first time was 60 FPS video vs 24 FPS.
> 
> I know the power reserve indicator gets a lot of criticism here but in my opinion it's the 2nd most useful complication after date. Especially if you have few watches in rotation. *You just glance at the dial and you know if you should wear it or not* (if it needs some charging). The indicator is pretty discrete in real life unlike in macro shots. You notice it only if you're intentionally looking for it.
> 
> Another favourite thing is the length of minute and second hands. *I love watches with long hands that touch the markers on the dial*.
> 
> The only thing that surprised my (not complaining just saying) is the *roughness (for lack of a better word) of winding the movement thru crown*. Especially if I compare it to buttery smooth IWC. You can literally hear and feel the metal in action. I guess the money and effort went to something else (more important) when producing this watch which is totally fine with me. Another thing that I noticed being different that I am used to is the AR coating (being spoiled by Omega and IWC). The coating on GS is only from the inside which doesn't absorb all the light. Having said that, the reflection of the glass compliments the case and bracelet polishing and having it only from the inside is probably more practical too. So far I am very happy with the watch even though I had it only for two weeks.


----------



## fish70

Gorgeous!


----------



## txkill

Love the 375...congrats on a fantastic watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Great first watch! Your pics really capture the light and polish. They're actually changing my mind about this model, lol!!!


----------



## RuggerAl

Wear it in good health, it's a remarkably beautiful piece.


----------



## boci202A

Great choice, congratulations.


----------



## Juo.xin

Awesome choice


----------



## omeglycine

Congrats! Love mine as well. I think midnight blue is an appropriate description for the dial under most lighting conditions; there's always a touch of blue except in extremely low lighting.


----------



## Alter Egon

yessir69 said:


> We seem to be forming a very small club here.


I'm proud to join the club 

It's hard to find a model with more GS soul in it - "grammar of design" case shape, 5-link bracelet, Spring Drive movement, classic hands and indexes. Maybe it's champagne-dialed sibling SBGA373 could match but legibility is then inferior.
I could only wish it had the old SEIKO logo.


----------



## yessir69

Alter Egon said:


> I'm proud to join the club
> 
> It's hard to find a model with more GS soul in it - "grammar of design" case shape, 5-link bracelet, Spring Drive movement, classic hands and indexes. Maybe it's champagne-dialed sibling SBGA373 could match but legibility is then inferior.
> I could only wish it had the old SEIKO logo.
> View attachment 13995351


I've actually swung the other way. I like the new GS logo without any Seiko. Funny how tastes change.


----------



## al358

Stunning wear her in the very best of health.


----------



## BrianBinFL

The only thing that surprises me about this topic is that there aren't more people posting "I got one!". This really is a stunning example of what GS is all about. I love that the dial passes for black much of the time and sneaks in that splash of blue when the light hits it right. And Spring Drive is the perfect complement for a watch of this beauty. That flawlessly smooth seconds hand sweeping over the gorgeous dial and dial furniture. 

It is my first GS. It won't be my last but I think it may always be my favorite.


----------



## Tonhao

I tried this on and the fit and balance was just perfect. I was originally going to look at a Hi-beat but the dimensions on SBGA were far better proportioned. I am looking to try on the SBGA373 when it comes into my dealer soon, can’t believe they haven’t used the 44GS case for Spring Drive before.


----------



## 41Mets

BrianBinFL said:


> The only thing that surprises me about this topic is that there aren't more people posting "I got one!". This really is a stunning example of what GS is all about. I love that the dial passes for black much of the time and sneaks in that splash of blue when the light hits it right. And Spring Drive is the perfect complement for a watch of this beauty. That flawlessly smooth seconds hand sweeping over the gorgeous dial and dial furniture.
> 
> It is my first GS. It won't be my last but I think it may always be my favorite.


I got one!!
It is stunning. Classy.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## WN1437

mato123 said:


> I bought my first GS after considering one back and forth for last 5 years or so. I don't sell watches (I sold only one in the past) so I usually go thru lengthy decision process making sure that I buy the one that I will keep.
> 
> The dial is described as blue but in my opinion it's black with blue tint. When I first saw it at an AD I referred to it as black. I only noticed the blue tint after I was corrected by sales person that it is blue. I'd say most of the time it appears as black. You can see blue tint only under certain lighting. At least that's how my eyes see it. On GS website the colour is described as "midnight blue as close to black as possible".
> 
> Being used to 3.5 Hz Omega (daily wear) the smoothness of the second hand is surreal. It's hard to describe but the first thing that came to mind when I saw it for the first time was 60 FPS video vs 24 FPS.
> 
> I know the power reserve indicator gets a lot of criticism here but in my opinion it's the 2nd most useful complication after date. Especially if you have few watches in rotation. You just glance at the dial and you know if you should wear it or not (if it needs some charging). The indicator is pretty discrete in real life unlike in macro shots. You notice it only if you're intentionally looking for it.
> 
> Another favourite thing is the length of minute and second hands. I love watches with long hands that touch the markers on the dial.
> 
> The only thing that surprised my (not complaining just saying) is the roughness (for lack of a better word) of winding the movement thru crown. Especially if I compare it to buttery smooth IWC. You can literally hear and feel the metal in action. I guess the money and effort went to something else (more important) when producing this watch which is totally fine with me. Another thing that I noticed being different that I am used to is the AR coating (being spoiled by Omega and IWC). The coating on GS is only from the inside which doesn't absorb all the light. Having said that, the reflection of the glass compliments the case and bracelet polishing and having it only from the inside is probably more practical too. So far I am very happy with the watch even though I had it only for two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 13970633
> 
> 
> View attachment 13970635


I am comparing 373 and 375 in a boutique for 15 minutes and had a hard time deciding which one to pick. Finally I decided to join the 375 club!


----------



## berni29

I have both the SBGA375 and SBGA373. I got the 375 first and didn't think so hard about the 373, but actually it's also a stunning watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

berni29 said:


> I have both the SBGA375 and SBGA373. I got the 375 first and didn't think so hard about the 373, but actually it's also a stunning watch.


SBGA375 is a show-stopper, but 373 is something you warm up to. I liked that the dial isn't too 'champagne', could almost pass as silver under certain lights. And of course, the blue hand is perfection.


----------



## abdullah8001

Absolutely beautiful. My next watch hopefully!


----------



## abdullah8001

I tried on this GS and a Rolex DJ 41 back to back at the ADs in singapore. The GS just stood out as the one for me, not taking anything away from the DJ. That seconds hand is just too mesmerising! I totally agree with your view on the power reserve initiator, it is part of this spring drive 'character'!


----------



## abdullah8001

WN1437 said:


> I am comparing 373 and 375 in a boutique for 15 minutes and had a hard time deciding which one to pick. Finally I decided to join the 375 club!
> 
> View attachment 14076025
> View attachment 14076025


I would've chosen the 375 too! Congrats!


----------



## ajbutler13

The 375 is beautiful, no doubt. But for me personally, a major criterion for owning a blue watch is...that it looks blue. I don't really want a blue watch that masquerades as a black one most of the time.


----------



## BrianBinFL

ajbutler13 said:


> The 375 is beautiful, no doubt. But for me personally, a major criterion for owning a blue watch is...that it looks blue. I don't really want a blue watch that masquerades as a black one most of the time.


This emphasizes the whole "different strokes for different folks" thing. One of the things I really like about the SBGA375 is that it is "sneaky blue". It looks black much of the time and the blue peeks out when the lighting compels it. I think this makes the watch dressier than if it were a more direct blue.

That said, the blue can be quite shy, so if you want a watch that is overtly blue then the 375 definitely isn't the one. To my taste I feel it gives the sophistication of a black dial, with just a touch of flair.


----------



## alagala

I have joined the club today! What a magical finishing and dial!


----------



## BrianBinFL

alagala said:


> I have joined the club today! What a magical finishing and dial!


Congrats. Grand Seiko makes a lot of gorgeous watches, but for me the SBGA375 and SBGA373 are among the most beautiful of them all. I bought the 375 first and the 373 will likely join it very soon.


----------



## alagala

Yes, I have seen a lot of models and I agree with you on the SBGA375/373: everything seems to work nicely - the 40mm size, the 44gs case, the polishing of the surfaces and the dial. And there is so much attention to the very fine details (for example, the surfaces of the applied indexes) that none of this picture can adequately represent. It must be seen in person. Very very impressed by the Japanese work.


----------



## av8ffej

Congratulations on the new acquisition, and welcome to the GS club!!!! Life is fabulous here. That is a hell of a reference to start out with.


----------



## expLr-2

Superb watch. From a practical standpoint the power reserve feature is excellent. I wish my Rolex had this.


----------



## tna23

I'm looking to pick this up. My only concern is the amount of polished surface and what it might look like after some wear / scratches. Can anyone who's had this watch for some time comment?

Cheers.


----------



## omeglycine

tna23 said:


> I'm looking to pick this up. My only concern is the amount of polished surface and what it might look like after some wear / scratches. Can anyone who's had this watch for some time comment?
> 
> Cheers.


Honestly for me the bigger concern was all the razor-sharp case and bezel lines, which are VERY easy to ding. It's the main reason I parted with mine. I was very cautious with mine having had experience with sharp case lines prior (BP FF Bathyscaphe, Ingenieur 3239), but still picked up a tiny ding. For others it would be no issue, but considering how much more carefully I wore it than say my Explorer, and for it to pick up a ding when so many of my other watches haven't, well I just decided razor-sharp caselines aren't for me.


----------



## phsiao08

looks dope! congrats!


----------



## tna23

omeglycine said:


> Honestly for me the bigger concern was all the razor-sharp case and bezel lines, which are VERY easy to ding. It's the main reason I parted with mine. I was very cautious with mine having had experience with sharp case lines prior (BP FF Bathyscaphe, Ingenieur 3239), but still picked up a tiny ding. For others it would be no issue, but considering how much more carefully I wore it than say my Explorer, and for it to pick up a ding when so many of my other watches haven't, well I just decided razor-sharp caselines aren't for me.


I hadn't even considered that but you make a very good point.


----------



## ybw89

I am regretting letting the SBGA375 go, but it was abit large for my dainty wrists. But the dial work, the hands, the hour markers, that sweep.. second to none in this market segment IMO.
I got an omega trilogy railmaster but i am going to let that go (The dial work is so far behind GS), its rather disappointing for a watch of that cost. But this is my opinion. So letting the Omega go and looking to get a GS again =]


----------



## Tickythebull

Beautiful watch, I will start saving for one now.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## arkiemark

Replying to this thread because this handsome watch deserves more posts. Here’s mine:


----------



## BrianBinFL

arkiemark said:


> Replying to this thread because this handsome watch deserves more posts. Here's mine:


Nice job catching the relief of the applied GS logo.


----------



## Keaman

Just joined club 375 myself :-!
Feels great to once again have a modern GS back in my collection, and my first ever spring drive no less.
I resisted the temptation and passed up many opportunities to buy a snowflake, even though I love Ti. But I didn't hesitate for a moment to snap this blue beauty up when it came up pre-owned!
My favourite feature though is not the beautiful midnight blue dial, but the 44GS case. It is absolutely to die for. I own a 1970 44GS high-beat, and this new one is so beautifully in keeping with the design, despite a 50 year age gap.


----------



## berni29

Hi

Congratulations. The SBGA375 certainly does tick a lot of boxes. It is a stunning watch. I am away for the holidays and left mine at home. I should have taken it with me actually. 

Wish you well to wear it!

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

berni29 said:


> I am away for the holidays and left mine at home. I should have taken it with me actually.


Yep, big mistake ;-)
My 375 is my all-around watch and is also my travel/holiday watch. It simply ticks all boxes. 
It looks perfect for every occasion, dress up or down, it simply fits everywhere. 
It's the DJ of the modern age. Never out of place.


----------



## vee1rotate

Just picked up my first Grand Seiko yesterday and it is the SBGA375. Thrilled and amazed at this watch.


----------



## abdullah8001

HI Guys! Considering purchasing the 375 for myself. However My wrist measures 6.2 inches. Is the watch too big for my wrist? Hate the feeling of a big looking watch on my wrist!


----------



## BrianBinFL

abdullah8001 said:


> HI Guys! Considering purchasing the 375 for myself. However My wrist measures 6.2 inches. Is the watch too big for my wrist? Hate the feeling of a big looking watch on my wrist!


I don't know if this helps in the slightest but my wrist is about 7.6 inches and below is a picture of how it wears on me. Using a flexible tailor's tape to simulate a 6.2 inch wrist I suspect it might wear large on you. Hopefully someone with a similarly sized wrist has this watch and can provide a picture giving you a better idea how it looks.


----------



## Keaman

abdullah8001 said:


> HI Guys! Considering purchasing the 375 for myself. However My wrist measures 6.2 inches. Is the watch too big for my wrist? Hate the feeling of a big looking watch on my wrist!


I'm having a feeling it might be too big for you, based on what you've said. My wrist is about 6.9 and I feel it does wear large compared with my 39mm watches. Check my pics further back up. Also, check Tim Mosso's review on watchbox reviews youtube, he has a 6.3" wrist, for reference.


----------



## al358

Gorgeous wear it well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reuben3

abdullah8001 said:


> HI Guys! Considering purchasing the 375 for myself. However My wrist measures 6.2 inches. Is the watch too big for my wrist? Hate the feeling of a big looking watch on my wrist!


Unfortunately it'll wear large. I have a 6 inch flat wrist and it wears like a sports watch, nonetheless it was too beautiful so I had to get it.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Has anyone tried to squeeze in a 20mm wide strap on this beauty?


----------



## bobo90

Amazing watch! I got an SBGA283 yesterday but I was torn between that and the 375









Instagram: b_marco


----------



## nept

bobo90 said:


> Amazing watch! I got an SBGA283 yesterday but I was torn between that and the 375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: b_marco


Interesting comparison picture. I have the SBGA283 myself and love the looks of the 375 case, if it was just a bit smaller. I think you made the right choice when it comes to size.

If one is allowed to dream up a model it would be a 37 mm no-date spring drive with the 44GS case.. but that will probably never happen. The GS is for big wrists only haha.


----------



## Spiff70

reuben3 said:


> Unfortunately it'll wear large. I have a 6 inch flat wrist and it wears like a sports watch, nonetheless it was too beautiful so I had to get it.


Yes, I did and it worked well !! See from yourself










I specifically choose a 20/18mm strap to keep the look of the watch similar to what it is with the bracelet which also has a 18mm buckle. Did try some 19/16mm straps but was always disappointed.


----------



## Spiff70

Fatboi_ET said:


> Has anyone tried to squeeze in a 20mm wide strap on this beauty?


Sorry, mixed up the post to reply to... My message above was adressed to you. Didn't find the way to edit my post.


----------



## omeglycine

bobo90 said:


> Amazing watch! I got an SBGA283 yesterday but I was torn between that and the 375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: b_marco


As a former owner of the 375, I think you made the right choice. The 44GS case is very delicate.


----------



## kritameth

Congrats on the beautiful new keeper! I recently had the opportunity to handle one at an AD and it almost came home with me, but ultimately went with the Snowflake. Both equally beautiful, just personal preference methinks.


----------

